# Merle Haggard died today.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 6, 2016)

One of my favorite country music singer/song writers,Merle Haggard died today on his 79th birthday. I saw him when he first started out. Many of the country singers would preform in Patterson, New Jersey which was only about an hour from where I grew up.My Dad loved country music as much as I did so we would go to all the live performances. I loved the special time we had together watching and listening to our favorite music.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

RIP to a legend


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2016)

Always  liked him and his music.  Rest in peace Merle.  You did your part in this world.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2016)

Rest peacefully Merle.  I'm not a big country fan, but this hit of his was often played even on the rock stations.


----------



## oldman (Apr 6, 2016)

Merle was one of the last remaining "classic" Country performers alive today. So many others have already passed on. Here is a little song for him sung by another great Country legend. The Possum himself. If this doesn't give you chills, you are not a lover of Country music. 

RIP. Merle.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Rip


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

One of the great tunes where Merle gets name-checked...but you know how many countless performers he influenced.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

Sad news.


----------



## mattc (Apr 6, 2016)

Tough loss, you feel some icons will go on forever and his legacy will.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 6, 2016)

Just saw him this past weekend on TV in a musician "spotlight" type program.     The good folks of Kern County, CA. lost a native son, and one of their best musicians, with the passing of Mr. Haggard.

I first heard Merle Haggard's music in 1970, a couple of guys I was stationed with in Virginia(Fort Eustis) from Idaho had his Okie From Muskogee album, and a portable record player.   Needless to say, this California boy was mostly into the rock music of the day, but I found Merle's music easy to embrace.

RIP Merle, mama tried.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

Okay now a question...ol' Willie smoking more than anyone else...Iggy Pop wasting away more than all the rest...but they are frickin' survivors. I'm serious Willie and Iggy have more wrinkles everywhere than Keef. All three of them the trinity...Willie Nelson, Iggy Pop and Keith Richards...what is the secret there? Enough chemicals and you're already embalmed?


----------



## mattc (Apr 6, 2016)

It's the cigs and drugs with Iggy and Richards,they musta got great anti death genetics. Not sure if Willie did a lotta drugs other than pot. But i do know Iggy's got a lust for life,lust for life.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 6, 2016)

Iggy and Richards are much younger than Merle Haggard, so time will tell how well they are preserved.

Willie Neslon is 82, but his wife is  younger...._that_ could keep Willie going.


----------



## Victor (Apr 10, 2016)

Merle was one of my favorite singers. I began listening to him in the 70's. I never liked Okie from Muskogee. 
He was LOOKING haggard for many years---
 Satellite Sirius country
 radio is honoring him this Sunday with his music. (U.S.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2016)

Merle and Willie hangin' out in studio.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 10, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Merle and Willie hangin' out in studio.


Loved watching these to great singers together.Pure talent. I'll miss Merle but I have most all of his records for a remembrance.


----------

